# Orphan Espresso Dosing Funnel



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello there!

I was looking at ordering one of these (http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Stainless-Steel-58mm-Dosing-Funnel_p_5707.html) and thought I'd ask the following from the knowledgeable forum members (and if they're busy you'll do







:


If anyone's seen anything similar UK wise that I wont run the gauntlet of duty on (duty's not the main concern more waiting time)?

Has anyone with experience of these got an opinion on if they're worth it or not (subjective I know, but the grinds from my doser scatter like scallys from a police knock!).

And pending responses to the first and second points, if anyone would also be interested in getting one (I'll do that through the group buy once I have access) as it looks like an order of 6+ reduces them to $12 approx. Which looks a bargain.


Thanks in advance,

Lee


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I've got one and use it all the time. I think it is worth the cost.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a 3D printed one from this thread:

FOR SALE: 3D Printed Parts

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22400

I think the 3D version is very sturdy and does the job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd take one for $12 - that's a great price.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

+1 for me of they can be done for that price.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd be interested at $12


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd buy that for $12!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd be in at $12


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

or you could opt for one of these.....bit more expensivebut beautifully made

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-catcha.html


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I just went on to order 6 and there's four left (sods law). To get the discounted price it needs to be 6 minimum so I've just popped them an email to find out when there's likely to be that many in stock. Either way I'll look to get a group order sorted and include the ones on here after checking with them again on price and timescales.

Thanks again!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I've just re-checked and they're back in the 6+ stock territory so I'll be moving this to the group buy section as I'm going to nab one myself anyhow.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> or you could opt for one of these.....bit more expensivebut beautifully made
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-catcha.html


That's what I use but only on the Mazzer. Nice bit of kit.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd be up for this, can you let me know when the group buy happens


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

....or you could go for one of these..... available at M&S for under £2 and comes with a complimentary raspberry trifle....









This one has served me well for about 4 years but count me in for a OE metal upgrade if the group buy comes to fruition.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> ....or you could go for one of these..... available at M&S for under £2 and comes with a complimentary raspberry trifle....
> 
> View attachment 20457
> 
> ...


Surely you could make your own metal version?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Surely you could make your own metal version?


Phil, 'appen I could ............ but 'appen I won't!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Phil, 'appen I could ............ but 'appen I won't!


I knew you could but &#8230; once you've finished work &#8230;.you've finished work&#8230;


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm just running through the group buy rules and checking the costs are accurate (and worth it to people) before posting on the group buy section by CoB Sunday.

Its more the logistics of distribution from when they arrive in old blighty than anything else thats a pita









Hold tight anyhow, post will be up as I say asap.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like Im woefully short on posts to be able to create a group buy so I'll just order 6-8 myself and post them on the for sale once they've arrived (it was either this or many, many welcome/nice setup posts, which while they would have been true, just seemed to be wrong









Future for sale post incoming on arrival!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought one last year. Worth every cent!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be up for one.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd be up for one too if possible.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I was hoping to try and get one of these mini hoppers

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Short-Stack-Compak-Mini-Hopper_p_5598.html#

I was thinking, if it helps with your order size then maybe you could add it to your order and I could send you the money??

Maybe it would not help or I am too late but worth a post

Just for info though I will not be wanting a doser funnel


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this still going ahead?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just in case anyone is interested, I'll have mine listed in the for sale section this Sunday if the buyer of my espresso machine doesn't want it.


----------



## Uldall (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## jonathan (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,yes I'm interested in any sort of group buy. My yogurt pot solution has just disintegrated.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Me too just to replace the shabby bit of plastic currently in use.


----------



## jonathan (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm, I'm woefully short of posts to be involved in any group buys as well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The OP has said he will be buying them and then putting them up for sale.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@cambosheff did you receive the funnels or are you still waiting?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi, I'm hoping they'll be here this week. Will post with CC's to all that showed any initial interest on the for sale forum as soon as they drop.

Just as a heads up anyone who was interested it came in at (inc shipping) $101.10 for 6 (£71.36 approx). So my best guess is between £12-£15 +PP (any method people want to pay for I'll ship it).


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

For clarity the higher estimate of £15 is if they get hit with duty and tax etc, so fingers crossed not.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi @cambosheff as before, I'd still definately buy one off you when they come in, so please give me a shout.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

^^

Me too.

Thanks


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Morning,

So just going through the post and responses (just to make sure people still want them when they arrive) I have it as follows:

1st 5 Replies - @drude @unoll @urbanbumpkin @DoubleShot and @Missy (@Yes Row didnt want the funnel just a mini hopper).

Should any of those not want them (as there's no obligation due to it not being strictly a group buy). I have the following who'd replied yes after:

@bronc @steveholt @jonathan @Grahamg

If the 1st five still want them and the 'reserves' still want one, dont worry like a complete nubber I forgot to order the 2nd part I wanted from OE so there's a good chance I'll be re-ordering at the same price for 6 more.

In light of this not being a true group buy as stated before, upon arrival I'll list them in the for sale section with the 5 listed as provisional yes' unless I hear from you before then (I hope a mod can clarify if thats ok to do as I dont want to cause a stirr).

Thanks and sorry for the wait,

Lee


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Confirmation that I'll purchase one from you.

Many thanks.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Lee. I think I'll get a 3D printed one similar to the one jeebsy has so I'll pass on this.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lee, I did express an interest (Post #14) and that still holds please if you go for a second batch.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Apologies, I'll correct that at the time of posting on FS. Thanks.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

No problem and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just to confirm I still want one. Thanks for sorting this out.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the FYI.

I'll gladly sit in the standby queue, and am of course am still interested in an OE funnel if one should comes up.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> Thanks and sorry for the wait,
> 
> Lee


No need to be sorry Lee, i think those of us who'd like one are just happy you've sorted this out.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes thanks. I'm looking forward to it as I merrily poured ground coffee all over the worktops again.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd like one too please


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

They've arrived so I'll list them and the postage options in the For Sale section.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I think its going to cause more confusion if I list it on FS as they're all already sold as best I can see so I'll sort it here where the information is and use FS if there are any remaining.

The on the ground cost (item, shipping & fees) is £14 each + PP (the options for which I've listed below).

So the 1st five are @drude @unoll @urbanbumpkin @DoubleShot and @Missy

If you can drop me a message on here to confirm you've read this then PM me your delivery details I'll drop you my PP details in return









@Snakehips @steveholt @Jonathan @Grahamg if you can hang fire I'll drop another note if anyone doesnt want one (they'll be offered in the order listed).

The postage options are as follows (please be aware that RM seem to have teamed up with Dick Turpin on there new pricing schemes







:

*Large letter (funnel will be boxed but no padding due to 2.5cm rubbish RM rule. Covered for £20).*

Royal mail 1st - £0.96

Royal mail 2nd - £0.75

Royal mail 1st Signed - £2.06

Royal mail 2nd - £1.85

*Small parcel **(funnel will be boxed and I'll apply a little bubble wrap. Covered for £20).*

*
*Royal mail 1st - £3.30

Royal mail 2nd - £2.80

Royal mail 1st Signed - £4.45

Royal mail 2nd - £3.95

The boxes they arrived in seem sturdy and I'll brown paper and tape them to the weight limit too.









Hope that's all clear, if not pop me a reply/PM with any issues.

Lee


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy with that.

Thank you so much for all of your efforts in arranging this. 

PMing you now...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sent PM


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Good work lee, thanks again. PM sent.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent you a PM too.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

All claimed and all posted









@Snakehips @steveholt @jonathan @Grahamg if you're still interested in one I'm going to do a 'proper' group buy as I fancy another one or two pieces from OE now. The price will still be the same (I'll order a min of 6 as it makes sense to get them 1/2 price). Im also going to ask if they do a similar offer on the cylinder ones (http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-IPANEMA-Tall-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Cylinder_p_2540.html) too.

Sorry I'd didnt see your messages before the order had gone.

If a mod could close this thread (if thats required) I'll do all the new details via the GB section.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

@cambosheff Very much appreciated - just had a mooch around the site, how would you feel about ordering a 'CODA In Sink Coffee Grounds Filter' for me too? Would love one for my mum for her Birthday, more than happy to pay the necessary postage/customs bill that comes as it doesn't seem to be available in the UK.

Alternatively, seeing as you've done your good deed with the first group buy, I'm happy to take over for the second and order those other couple of bits you fancy too.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Cheers Lee.

Lee /Graham - Whoever takes this forward please count on me being a banker for taking one of the second batch.

NB: @jlarkin This post has been scanned for typos and erroneous auto-corrections. None were found!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Actually, scrub that, just realised it's on the OE hand grinders site. *edit - hang on, so's the rest, confusing sites.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> Actually, scrub that, just realised it's on the OE hand grinders site. *edit - hang on, so's the rest, confusing sites.


Dont be so hasty







I've got an email with them at the minute about a pharos so if they reply I'll drop you a not if you still want anything from there (if that helps).


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

But yeah I'm assuming there's some reason its now two sites. I checked and they're still the same place.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lee, are you aware that the Pharos is available from CoffeeHit here in uk?


----------



## jonathan (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers, though I showed the other half this thread and she suggested I make another yogurt pot one....


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Lee, are you aware that the Pharos is available from CoffeeHit here in uk?


Yeah cheers though. I've just asked them about discounts for multi buys. If nothing comes of it I might hang on for a 2nd hand but I thought while I was looking no harm asking


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll pop into the GB thread when I get 2 more posts









But im still interested in being part of dosing funnel purchase round 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Dosing Funnel arrived today. Well packaged and speedily delivered. Thanks Camoshelf


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's here! Thank you. Do you own shares in Sellotape? Took a bit of getting out.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine too - many thanks @cambosheff


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Used it for the first time this morning. BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

As mentioned @Snakehips there's one new and unused due to errrrrm technical difficulties (me taking my grinder apart and killing some parts









Drop a reply on here and I'll get it posted to you asap.

Thanks again


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

cambosheff said:


> As mentioned @Snakehips there's one new and unused due to errrrrm technical difficulties (me taking my grinder apart and killing some parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Lee.

Top man. PM sent


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Many thanks @cambosheff, funnel arrived safe and well and has been put to work already.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Just an update for anyone monitoring this thread for the aforementioned group buy, I've just gone on to the OE site and the stainless steel 58mm ones arent showing on the site (Nooooooooooo







!

I've dropped them an email to see if they're still available if so group buy to follow.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Please,have on mind that I'am in if you can order.


----------

